
Windows 10 gets a $20 Linux distro option - bsg75
https://wccftech.com/microsoft-20-linux-based-distrowindows-10-1809/
======
corysama
Details
[https://github.com/WhitewaterFoundry/WLinux](https://github.com/WhitewaterFoundry/WLinux)

